# Prevent HAL from installing?



## tingo (Aug 29, 2012)

I know about the removing HAL thread - thanks!
But how do I prevent HAL from installing in the first place?

Everytime I install ports onto a new machine / FreeBSD installation I run into the same trouble; as a dependency of a port I'm installing, some port (which I don't know about beforehand) has HAL as an option and defaults to have that option enabled (stupid choice, if you ask me), and the ports system (logically enough) tries therefore to install HAL.
Then I have to abort the installation, and chase through it all to find the port that has activated HAL.

If I try to disable HAL (my renaming it's Makefile for example), the ports system (or portupgrade, to be exact) complains like this:

```
** Listing the failed packages (-:ignored / *:skipped / !:failed)
	! sysutils/hal	(invalid package name)
```
So, is there a supported  way to tell the ports system: "thou shall not, under any circumstance install the port called HAL. Not now, not ever."?


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 29, 2012)

Adding WITHOUT_HAL to /etc/make.conf would seem to help, but that depends on ports actually looking for it.

That might also change due to the new ports options stuff.


----------

